# Entourage--Cutting and pasting, search



## arenson (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi.


PART ONE--> MOVE
I checked help on Entourage (MAC). While most features seem to be an improvement overApple's 's MAIL (which I like because it is simple and I am not that much in need of Entourage's connections to other programs, calendars, etc.), sinec I bought an academic version of the Office set of programs, I am trying to get used to it.


I noticed at first that I could not transfer text to other programs with copy or cut. Ok, vereable od copy and cut. No? So then, yes, drag and drop worked.

Good. But how about within a document (in mail). i typed a word here and want to move it there. No cut or copy! Ok so how about drag and drop. Ok, it seems yo work. But how about if i do not want to actually move it from A to B. I just want to copy and re-use?


It must be right under my nose, but the Entourage help site and the program's HELP menus do not seem to understand what i am looking for. They give me everything but. Before I judge the program unfairly, can anyone tell me where this info is. And is Microsoft again doing things differently?


PART TWO: FINDING MESSAGES

Apple's MAL seems to allow me to find words within messages. Like if I typed "chocolate-covered cherries" in my email to Cherri, then I can find it in MAIL. But not in Entourage, so far. It seems not to find half the stuff. Maybe I am jsut not using it right. Anyone have any idea about this?


Thanks,

paul


Hope any answer finds me. I am not sur ehow I fgot here in the first place. Looks like instant notification will do it.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Welcome *arenson*

I moved your thread here and will close your other one

buck


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Paul, will try to post an answer soon. :up:


----------

